# Thanks DWT!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: The older threads ..08 - 09 are gems! Not to mention the present. 

It's a shame Silver dosen't chime in more often His older post are very informative..[ I think it's the sheep..] 

PA. Capt. Mudslingr. A special thanks!! :yes:

Slim... I bought a router , and my recent hanging partner is teaching me the ropes .I may never pre-cut again:whistling2:

 i love you julie!!


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Your growing up so quickly, first automatic tools, now a router:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> i love you julie!!


Hahahahaha, I thought you said you were off the drugs :mellow:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Love the site too Moore:thumbsup:

I remember a few months back, I was going through older post. there are some good Threads, but there was a lot more fighting in those old post, their full of testosterone. Think that drove some members away . Personally, I think the sheep brought a bit of comic relief to the site. We all may work hard, but we also love a good practical joke on the job every once and a while too. The sheep allowed us to poke a little bit of fun at each other. Especially those sheep shagging Kiwi's.









And speaking of Kiwi's, It's Cazna that started all the sheep jokes. I stated the comment "the town I come from, the men are men but the sheep are nervous" And Cazna went "oh yeah, start with all the sheep jokes...... so I did:whistling2: ( I forgot about New Zealand being a sheep Nation, so it's all Cazna's fault:yes.

Another game changer on this site was the smart phone/camera. lots more vids and pics now. And when someone talks chit , it's shut up or put up a vid


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my fault is it, Your the one that got PT all excited and he stuck his head in the fence :yes:

You said were the men are men and the sheep are scared, I said yeah, We bang our sheep hard then export them to canada, Next time your having lamb for dinner, Thats not gravy running down your chin :jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations! I know you're gonna love it......

I bet you'll still pre-cut sometimes, but only when it's easier to do so, and even then most times you'll use the router to do your pre-cutting.


----------

